

IronPython 2.7 Released - c4urself
http://ironpython.codeplex.com/releases/view/54498

======
c4urself
I was wondering what people use this for and if popular frameworks such as
Django run on it?

~~~
jdhardy
The most common use is adding an extension environment to .NET apps, which is
very, very easy with the DLR.

Big frameworks don't fully work, primarily because IronPython uses Unicode
strings everywhere (like Python 3). We are working to improve compatibility as
much as possible though, and moving to 3.0 will really help.

